# A Few Of The Herd



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*OK so here are some pics of a few Nubians in our herd. If I were to post them all this would be a HUGE post! LOL*









*"Waylon"...One of our newest herd sires...2008 Kastdemur's Buck*









*"Finneus"...One of our Yearling Herd Sires*









*"Aasia"... Yearling Doe*









*"Maurissa"...Another of our Yearling Does*









*April 2008 Doe*









*Another April 2008 Doe*









*Bragging rights from our last show! :dance: *

*We have a few more herd sires and a lot more does. Our lines consist of Kastdemur's, Lakeshore, and Longman's just to name a few. We've done awesome with these lines and couldn't ask for more!*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like the color of the last doe gorgeous


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I'm kind of scared to see how she looks when we shave all that hair off though LOL. We have another doe that's pretty much that same color and when we shaved her the first time she was almost black underneath. She was shaved like 3 days before a show too so it wasn't good LOL. Now I know to shave this one a little earlier before our next show just in case she's dark underneath too. She's pretty with all her hair so we'll have to wait and see what she looks like shaved.*


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*VERY* nice Nubies! You should be very proud.
Candy :sun:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty goats! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful. Congrats on the wins too


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You sure do have some beautiful goats in your herd. I can see why you are so proud of them. :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - those Nubians are just gorgeous!!! They are just amazing. I have a Nubian buck from the Goldswaithe line - I can't wait to see him mature out. His dam and sire were just amazing.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Just Kiddin' said:


> *I'm kind of scared to see how she looks when we shave all that hair off though LOL. We have another doe that's pretty much that same color and when we shaved her the first time she was almost black underneath. She was shaved like 3 days before a show too so it wasn't good LOL. Now I know to shave this one a little earlier before our next show just in case she's dark underneath too. She's pretty with all her hair so we'll have to wait and see what she looks like shaved.*


i had a nubian doe who did the same thing.. the soultion was.. when i was clipping , go with the hair instead of against it. it leaves it longer, and its smoother


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice boys and girls! I do have to say that I love Waylon though!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty Nubians!! Who is Waylon out of? I love the Kastdemur and Lakeshore lines!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice Nubian's and they come with proof in the pudding.....ribbons...that is so wonderful....   :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats....I just love those ears! Waylon is very striking with his color pattern....really stands out.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thank you all for the great compliments. Waylon is my sons favorite too. His color is really cool. We got lucky getting him and when we went to pick him up she said she was mad at herself for selling him because he's turning out better than his dad. He should do great things for our herd.

Farmgirl: He's out of Kastdemur's I'll Be Back and looks exactly like his dad with that coloring. He had a sister and a grandmother that won at Nationals this year. My son wants to take him to Nationals in 2009. He's very proud of that goat LOL.

That last dark little doe is a littleeee too fine boned so we're hoping she fills out a little. The older dark one I was telling you all about was the same way but she filled out just right when she hit yearling so hopefully this one will too. *


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely Nubians Crystal, we raise Mini-Nubians here in Holmes County, Ohio ( the heart of Amish country ).


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful Nubians, Waylon in my favorite, just love that coloring!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful Nubians! I like Waylon the best...I love most of the Kastdemur's lines. I looked...his sire is out of Mystique and Arnold. Who is his dam?

I'd be proud of that buck if he were mine!! Your son might not know, but bucks cannot be shown at Nationals.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the winnings. :clap: I sure see why. They are all beautiful.


----------

